# Turbo size comparison pics...



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Just been taking some photos of a couple of my turbos and thought some of you might be interested as its a pretty cool size comparison...

One is a T4 sized turbo rated to approx 550-600bhp, so pretty big, a decent sized single, thats for sure.

The other one, well, is a mite bigger... (if you want a size comparison, the inlet is 6inches in diameter and its a job to pick the turbo up its so damn heavy)











































(pls ignore the slight oxidisation on the turbine housing of the bigger one, was left in a damp garage for a while, its still unused as yet)


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

what the hell is that for, a tank or a ship?
Monster


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Think steve's been raiding the scania parts bin!  
That makes my T78 look tiny!
whats it came from?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

TBH mate, itd not really be suitable for most lorries as they have huge capacity and low bhp per litre, so they wouldnt have a compressor that big, and would normally have a turbine housing that small!

Its a 1600bhp+ compressor, but the turbine is relativley tiny, and has an a/r ratio of just .86, wheras most big truck turbos have 1.3 a/r more, often much more.


----------



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

Steve

dont tell us you fitting that to your car


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

Is thats cracks on the huge turbo compressor housing ?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

ollam69 said:


> Is thats cracks on the huge turbo compressor housing ?


No. Infact they raised areas.

Its never been run or fitted to an engine.

Its got a plasticy sorta spray coating and they ridges from that as whoever did it obv didnt care about what it looked like.


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

Could be potential stress raisers, smooth them down with a dremel or similar


----------



## Cashpoint (Jan 12, 2004)

So if it's not suitable for a lorry, it looks to big to fit under a car bonnet what is it from?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

you could get it under a bonnet if you wanted


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

lol

And i thought the vented bonnets were for air circulation 

How is the project coming along Steve, can't see the pictures at work.


----------



## Cashpoint (Jan 12, 2004)

SteveN said:


> you could get it under a bonnet if you wanted


If you wanted you could but wouldn't the car list (spelling) to one side ... that things huge!t


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Ita bout 1.5ft tall if you stand it up.

Seen bigger on drag Supras and esp drag V8s.


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Steve, you'd be sucking people off the pavement as you drove past.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Sucking people off? Easy tiger, im straight


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

SteveN said:


> Sucking people off? Easy tiger, im straight


_"Bullsh1t, I bet you could suck a golf-ball through a garden hose!"_ 

 

(to quote a famous film)


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Haha, awesome, i just been doing some research, lots of research!

Its a Garrett GT60 

Good for upto 2000bhp it seems  (tho with the spool friendly .84 housing im sure its not that much, but their minimum rating is 1450bhp, so its obv still good for 1600bhp+)

Best 90 pounds i ever spent


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Bloody hell, for £90 you should just keep it in the living room for decoration!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

That's one big mo fo!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

What is that?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

you'll be the only car which has a boost echo, judging by the size of that!!

you could use it to slice carrots!

mook


----------

